# Windows Foundation server



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I have a client that has an existing 2003 server. I'm looking to get him a new 2008 server. What I want to make sure is that with the foundation server I can still add it to the existing domain, transfer all the roles and then demote the old one.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

You would add it as it exists now. let it replicate the data from the 03 box, promote the 08, demote the 03, then kill the 03.

It should work. But its windows. Quarks are inevitable.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I did it last week. No real issues. Just had to raise the functional forest level of the old domain to 2003 native for the adprep to work properly.


----------

